# Residant cat is not coming home much since kitten arrived.



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Tipsy really isnt coming home much anymore since I got the new Kitten. He came home last night around 8, wanted out straight away and hasnt been home all night, he didnt even come back for breakfast. Im getting worried now that he wont ever come back to us. 

I did everything properly with the introductions of the kitten to Tipsy. I really cannot believe this has happened. Part of me wishes I had never got the kitten now. I hope Tipsy will come home soon.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no, that's very sad. I hope he will come home, but I have heard that if a new cat appears, and the other one doesn't like it (in the wild) the original cat will just sometimes leave the territory. I really hope this is not what has happened here, and that he will be home soon. Is there any way you could return the kitten??


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Dear i don't know what to say
I hope someone will come on here and give you some ideas.
I have heard that some cats don't take to other cats.

How long have you had the kitten?
Also how did you introduce them.
The more info you can put on here, the better the chances of someone helping you or come up with ideas.
Good Luck


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefully he will be home shortly  when he does I would keep him in for a couple of weeks or so & hopefully he wont go awol again.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys,
Tipsy has just come back..yipee...Trouble is he has eaten and saw the kitten in the lounge, I have glass doors and now he wants out again!!!

I really cant return kitten as he is my Sons Kitten (my son is 20) and him and my other two children love the kitten to bits as I do too. 

I did it just as I was told to do on here, Bedding and smells for the first few days, let them smell each other through the closed doors and when we eventually took Nemo down to meet Tips we left him in Cat carrier so he was lovely and safe. Tipsy is a very young cat too only 14 months, he came to live with us last summer, he actually belonged to my neighbour and was let out from a very young age so he is a street wise cat indeed...Even so, I stil worry about him I dont like him to be out all night. I feel so sad that he has taken a dislike to the kitten he is soo tiny and tips is very big. 

Maybe ill have to keep tipsy in, but he crys and crys to be let out when he sees the kitten, he seems afraid of him, although he has growled and swiped at him if the kitten gets too close...Tipsy is crying to go out now..


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

By the way we got the kitten last Tuesday..so have had him a week today.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

A week is not very long, he probably has had his nose put out of joint with the new kitten coming in and is sulking. Maybe you could limit how much he goes out, make a huge fuss of him and give him some really nice treats (there is no way he can keep up a sulk faced with a dish of prawns!) In a few weeks he will probably feel a lot better about the whole thing. 

How is he with Nemo?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi thankyou for reply..

Tipsy seems to be afraid of Nemo when he comes near him. If nemo trys to smell Tipsy, Tipsy will respond with a growl or a swipe, he did bite him yesterday but only lighty, (thankgoodness), this made nemo hiss at Tipsy which was quite funny as he is such a tiny wee kitten. Tipsy has given up the crying and has now fallen asleep upstairs. Ive just gone up to see him and he is very nervous looking around everywhere no doubt for little Nemo.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Prawns?? Ive never thought of giving Tips Prawns..maybe ill pop down to my local supermarket and buy some...thanks for idea and your help too...x


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

for you the kitten is a little cutesy cat

for tipsy - its a huge range of new smells & odd behaviour..

kittens move & behave differently to cats - its really 'rude' to them


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would try to get some Feliway x


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks people, Yes Ive got a Feliway spray, which I have been putting around the place and things have improved..Kyria x


----------

